# SignofDarkness (Antonidas) sucht noch fähige helden zu wod



## hoti82 (18. August 2014)

Seid gegrüsst werte buffed.de member.
Wir die gilde sign of darkness suchen euch wenn ihr level 90 seid über einen gs von 540+verfügt einen entspanntes raidklima wollt. So meldet euch bei uns.

Wir bieten 2 raidtage voller spass und gutem fortschritt im nhc und auch später im hc zu wod werden wir jeden schwierigkeits grad der instanzen in angriff nehmen.
Sollten wir euch heute für uns gewinnen &#311;önnen so meldet euch ingame oder hier bei chaosprince#2982


----------

